# 'Micro' Lathe Advice Please



## nekomane (Dec 12, 2008)

I am planning on getting a new micro lathe.

The one used for several years...



...was good enough for making aluminum and Delrin parts, but besides being rather shoddilly manufactured from the beginning (off set spindle, wobbly top slide etc), inexperience made me abuse it in nasty ways. In an effort to center a work piece, delicate tapping with a hammer became frustrated bangs. The inability to part pieces lead to forceful use of a hacksaw while the material was still in the chuck. The top slide crashed into the chuck more than a few times too... which left the machine rather beat up.
The little machine taught me a lot and it was special to me, but when a friend took interest in it just before I was moving house, it was given away. 

Most of you will probably recommend getting at least a 'mini' lathe, but I live in an apartment where space and sound is an issue, and will also be moving around during the next few years in similar situations regarding accommodation. A corner in the kitchen or living room is more likely than a workshop in the garage. A larger lathe will be considered after I settle down 

*Features I am looking for*
- Small, compact and quiet
- Ability to cut both inch and metric threads
- Adjustable to slow RPMs (60-100)
- Optional milling attachment (intended for use as a drill press, and occasionally milling trit slots or flat sides for anti-roll)

@Mod parts will be for single cell lights like the Surefire E series, or just tailcaps or bezels for the C or M series.
A single cell light from scratch.. maybe? 

********************************
There are not many machines to choose from, and the following is a small list of possible candidates I have come up with.

I would like to hear your opinions regarding them, as well as alternatives I have not come up with (besides getting a bigger machine!).

*Proxxon PD230/E*
http://proxxonusa.com/
The ability to change RPM (electronically, without changing belts) sounds very usefull. The optional milling attachment will save space as a drill press and minor milling jobs too. 
I had a mini milling machine from the same manufacturer, but was not entirely happy with it (though I must admit that inexperience, again, may have given me higher hopes than can be expected from a small and reasonably priced low end machine).

*Cowells 90ME*
http://www.cowells.com/90me.htm
Pricy, but this British machine is just beautiful to look at. I want it badly but not sure if it is for my needs. Overkill? Convince me please  

*A used Unimat from ebay*
There are several models, though I am not sure if they can cut threads. 

Additional question

-Would it be possible to machine SS or Ti on such small lathes? These metals were out of the question on the old lathe, and though the ability is not a must, I am curious to experiment.

I understand the MM section is not as active as others on CPF (actually a blessing for me as I have given up following all of them), but any advice is appreciated. Will be on and off for the foreseeable future, but will be checking in when possible.
Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not sure why you are limiting yourself as much as you are. The Sieg 7 inch swing lathes fit in about the same space, are no noisier and are much more rigid. They are sold under many names, such as Harbor Freight 7x10, and Cummins 7x12, etc.

My 7x10 takes just a couple of feet of benchtop. I was using it on the top of a "workmate" folding bench when I first got it. That's what, 24 inches by 10? 

It's not real heavy, something like 80 pounds, so you can move it around as needed. With packaging it's closer to 100 pounds.

The SIEG mini lathes have electronic speed control and a two range gearbox.

The guys with big machines don't speak favorably of the 7x something models, but for restricted room they provide quite a usable package.

Daniel


----------



## will (Dec 13, 2008)

I have had an Enco 7x10 for a number of years. I tried stainless on it once, not a good deal. best for aluminum and wood. easy to move around, quiet, electronic speed control. There is a high and low speed lever in the back. It does threading. I bored out the original chuck so I could work with 3/4 inch stock. 

I have a made a lot of items with this lathe.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 13, 2008)

If you want to see what can be done to make a mini lathe work like a big machine, look here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171871

Will's machine work is top notch, as good as any I've seen. Amazing that it was all done on a small footprint machine (HF 8x14)

There are quite a few Yahoo Groups (31 come up under "mini lathe") that will yield a ton of information:
7x24Mini-LatheCNC
C1minilathe
7x12minilathe
Etc.

The Home Shop Machinist bbs is also a good source for info.

FWIW, some companies offer great support after the sale, with Enco & Grizzly being the best two I've experienced. Others, like HF, are limited in that area.

There is a used Cowells for sale (don't look at the price): http://www.myford-lathes.com/lathe9.html

Also a good thread from PM on smaller machines: http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162239&highlight=Cowells+90ME

Barry Milton


----------



## OddOne (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the rebadged Sieg from MicroMark and I wubs it. It'll dial down to 60 RPM pretty easily.


----------



## nekomane (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies/links, and apologies for not posting for a while.

With due heed to your advice, I got a big one and just had it installed.






Just kidding. This machine I saw at the Ford Museum in Detroit the other day 

Looks like no one is about to recommend any of the micro lathes  

Even a few inches and pounds can make a big difference in an affordable Tokyo apartment where I will be returning some day, and I would also like to use the workbench etc I have been using for the old one. 

Titanium and SS are not musts and the old lathe managed my needs in terms of size.

I will look into a 7x10 though, as they seem very popular and are less expensive than the micro lathes. The work you do, as well as the modifications done on them are astonishing. 

If anyone does have experience or thoughts with the Cowells or Unimats, I would still be intersted to hear. I am leaning towards the Proxxon or less expensive and similar models discovered recently, but am tempted by these 2 brands.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 19, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Will's machine work is top notch, as good as any I've seen. Amazing that it was all done on a small footprint machine (HF 8x14)



Thank you for your kind words - there is so much to learn ; I still consider myself a newbie 





nekomane said:


> Looks like no one is about to recommend any of the micro lathes
> 
> I will look into a 7x10 though, as they seem very popular and are less expensive than the micro lathes. The work you do, as well as the modifications done on them are astonishing.


You will be well served by a 7x10 class machine. My first lathe was a Cummins 7x12, which I sold about 6 months ago:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=179401

You can certainly do awesome work on them, and they don't take too much room 

Will
(who just bought a 12x36 lathe yesterday!)


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll give another recommendation to the micro-mark machine. It has a few advantages over most of the other 7X machines, first off it's 2 inches longer, 7X14. It has a digital spindle speed readout, a redesigned tailstock to fit longer pieces, and all metal spindle drive gearing, among some other things I've probably forgotten. Great customer service as well.

If it was available when I purchased my lathe however, I probably would have gone with newly available seig C6.


----------



## nekomane (Jan 3, 2009)

The Sieg C1 seems to fit my needs, though I must confirm if the model offered 
here from the US distributor Woodstock will accept the same accessories shown here 
at this Japanese site HitecKan, especially the metric gears and milling attachment.

According to the C1 Yahoo User group precisionworks pointed me to (thank you!), the Sieg is 
also called :
Arc Euro Trade C1
ShopFox M1015 
Axminster Sieg C1 
MiniTech Sieg C1
Clarke CL250M 
Mach Equipment ME-MC2101

There is not much discussion regarding such small lathes on CPF, but here are a few links I found 
useful regarding the 7x10 or smaller if anyone is interested.

Please help me pick my first lathe. 
Big Machines... Little Machines 
A few things on the Taig Micro Lathe (lots of pics) 
Lathe advice


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 3, 2009)

You may also want to join the HSM group & search there:

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/index.php


----------



## nekomane (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you again precisionworks 
I did a search there but could not find any info on the tiny lathes.

I have sent off some questions to the manufacturer and a US distributor, and will wait to hear from them.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 3, 2009)

How about WoodWork Forums

http://www.woodworkforums.com/archive/index.php/t-20086.html


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 3, 2009)

Neighbor has Unimat on steriods....mainly we have made all sorts of crap to make it usable. Most importantly the stupid AC Unimat motor was dumped for a Sherline DC controlled motor with much, much more usable power. That with some indexable tooling allowed the thing to cut finally. 

I know the 7x10's and such can be really nice and affordable, but give a look at the Sherline stuff, they make everything for it if you can't make it yourself and it can be compact AND it has some guts behind it. 

You will need extra time to complete a project with a small belt driven Sherline vs. the bigger 7x10s' and 7x14's. 

Something to consider..........

Bob E.


----------



## nekomane (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks again for your advice, and apologies for not posting for a while. 
Been very busy but still want a new machine. 

Replies from several dealers and Sieg still left me confused as to what options were available for the Sieg C1.

On the other hand, a quick search on the web provides so much more info (and tools!) for the 7x10-14. 
That alone has convinced me to reconsider the 7x10.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=93212

Some questions about the 7x10..

- How can I cut metric threads?
I found a "Metric threading kit" on the Little Machine Shop catalogue (page 26), and a "21 Teeth 3mm keyway" (page38), but do I need to change the leadscrew to convert the lathe to true metric? Is this difficult?
How do you guys switch between Imperial and metric?

- Would the lathe be usable back in Japan where electricity is 100V?

I'm rather embarassed with these newbie questions as M/M/M has become so advanced in the past year or so oo:


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 5, 2009)

You can cut many metric threads with the addition of the 21 tooth gear. You do not have to change the leadscrew.

The manual specifies 120v, single phase, so I would not assume that it works on 100v. Further down it specifies 110-115 at 50 or 60 hz. I don't know if it would be happy at 100V, even though that is within 10% of the nominal voltage.

Daniel


----------



## nekomane (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 'Micro' Lathe Advice Please - or a 7x10*

Thank you for your quick reply gadget_lover.

If need be, I can find a converter to feed 120V.
Inching toward ordering the 7x10


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 'Micro' Lathe Advice Please - or a 7x10*

My pleasure. You can do a lot with the 7x10. It works well for learning.

Daniel


----------



## old4570 (Mar 7, 2009)

Rule 1 For lathes - Get the largest one you can .

Rule 2 - See rule 1


----------



## frisco (Mar 9, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Rule 1 For lathes - Get the largest one you can .
> 
> Rule 2 - See rule 1



That is a great rule, And very true.

The thing folks here may not be able to understand. Nekomane says it needs to used in a small Tokyo apartment.

I just set up my niece in a small Tokyo apartment for a 1 year study abroad program. Well, I have a new appreciation for the size of apartments in America!

Not only are the Apartments small in Tokyo. The doors are narrow and the stairs are so steep, It's like climbing a ladder!

frisco


----------



## old4570 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah , been there . 

Had two lathes , small to medium . 12 x 36 Thread cutting .

I also tried to use the taig Micro a friend had  , :thumbsdow

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-X-15-3-4-Met...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:3|294:50

I would feel bad about recommending anything much smaller . 

This 7 x 14 = http://cgi.ebay.com/7-X-14-MINI-MET...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50

A lathe is a little like an investment , Like I said , get the biggest you can , not the smallest , or easiest . In the long run , youl kiss your own *** for getting the right one . 

Nothing worse than taking a thousand small cuts , when a slightly larger machine would have done it in half the time . :twothumbs

I made the wrong choice thinking Id take the smaller of two machines cos it would be easier , if Id taken the larger machine , it would have taken me half the time to make a crank shaft for a model engine . 

If there is another lathe in my life , 14x40 Thread cutter . :thinking: MT3 0 - 5000rpm 1inch [ More ] minimum spindle bore .


----------



## nekomane (Apr 7, 2009)

Look what you've made me do, I hate you guys..








:thanks: for all your advice :thanks:


----------



## wquiles (Apr 7, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> My pleasure. You can do a lot with the 7x10. It works well for learning.
> 
> Daniel


+1 - well said 





nekomane said:


> Look what you've made me do, I hate you guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats 

Will


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 8, 2009)

nekomane said:


> Look what you've made me do, I hate you guys..
> 
> < snip >
> 
> :thanks: for all your advice :thanks:




Hey, It's our pleasure. There's nothing quite like sharing an addiction with a fellow flashaholic.

I see you got a 7x12. All the tricks, tips and adjustments you read about for the 7x10 will also work on your new lathe. I hope you enjoy it!


Daniel


----------



## nekomane (Apr 9, 2009)

gadget_lover,
Yes, after deciding to take the 'leap' to a 7x10, it wasn't difficult to go one size larger. 

The 7x10 is actually only a 7x8, while the 7x12 is as described.
My previous lathe was a 4x5 so it feels quite big and heavy though.

I am spending my time taking it apart, relubing, adjusting and getting familiar with the machine.
It feels good to have greasy hands again


----------



## frisco (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats nekomane !!!

Check out eBay for materials. I buy lots of 6061, Stainless in smaller pieces. 

frisco


----------

